

The Bacteria on the Handprint of an 8-Year-Old After Playing Outside - rakic
http://www.microbeworld.org/component/jlibrary/?view=article&id=13867

======
rakic
High resolution:
[http://www.microbeworld.org/component/jlibrary/?view=article...](http://www.microbeworld.org/component/jlibrary/?view=article&task=download&id=13867)

The author discusses in detail how she made the print in the comments.

~~~
gus_massa
Very strange but very nice project. I also recommend to read the comments.

Just a technical note: Many of the dot's are from mold/fungi, not bacteria.

------
anotheryou
paraphrased from the reddit comments:

››after washing your adult hands it would look no different (maybe more
diverse)‹‹

edit: link to some pictures about it (but remember to keep your kids dirty :)
it's good for them
[http://safesmokedfish.foodstandards.gov.scot/assessment/5126](http://safesmokedfish.foodstandards.gov.scot/assessment/5126)

Nice detail: see the white big blob in the bottom left? It's probably
producing anti-biotics, keeping the other stuff at a distance (how did nobody
see this earlier?)

------
mattkrea
I'm almost concerned to have this become a popular post. We have too many
people already telling everyone to use hand sanitizer and all this nonsense.

Great picture though.

~~~
pimlottc
It's refreshing to see the positive and appreciative comments on the original
article instead of the knee-jerk sorts of reactions you often see in the mass
media.

------
simonblack
The bright orange ones might be staph. aureus. They'd need to be examined
under a microscope to give a better idea of their identity than just the
color.

There's a difference between being merely colonised and being infected.

